# Looking for the right saddle



## felis (Jan 12, 2014)

Hello,
I was hoping to get some advise here. I am not really a western rider and mostly just want to hack out for now but I really love western saddles.
I have a horse with a very wide sholder (draft/thourbred cross) and lately got the chance to sit in a Parelli Ranch Roper and a Parelli natural Performer which both feel very confortable to sit in but those saddles are way to expensive for me even used ones.
So I wonder what saddles are similar tho those and come in reasonable prices with good quality (thinking towards a used one)

I read that the tucker saddles are suppose to be very confortable but would like to get diferent opinions. As said I need a brand that does very wide saddles 
Thanks for any suggestions.


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

I don't know from first hand experience, but have heard that the newer Martin Saddles from Colorado are very wide.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Go to a good tack store and sit in saddles. Or invite friends to bring their saddles and have a bit of a party.


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

I have a Circle Y saddle that is very comfy and light! A friend of mine has a Tucker and she loves it.


----------



## felis (Jan 12, 2014)

Thanks for your first replies. I would love to go to a tack shop but my problem is I am living in Ireland since 4 years and you only get english saddles everywhere. also it means if I buy one that does not fit I can not easily sell it on so I try to take my time (not before Christmas anyway) and look around.
I read a few times that there are structurally identical saddles like the parelli saddles but without their names -that would be something I would really like but I have no idea which ones those would be...


----------



## EmilyandNikki (Sep 7, 2010)

I have been riding in either a circle p saddle or a western rawhide saddle and I like both! Not sure on offical quality rating or if they come in wide though. They are lesson saddles and I am new to western so not sure what they styles are.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Unfortunately, there isn't a standard in Western saddles. One company's semi quarter horse bars might fit your horse well, yet another company's full quarter horse bars might be too narrow .... which would be backwards to how you think those saddles would typically fit. 

If you do not have a tack shop near you, there are many online websites that allow returns such as Western saddles; Billy Cook, Circle Y , Tucker & used western trail saddles or Teskey's Saddle Shop: Saddles, Tack and Western Wear -Teskey's and more. That way, you can return it if it doesn't fit your horse. Just always double check the return policy before you buy so that any restocking fees aren't a surprise. 

For a WIDE saddle, I've got two exceptionally wide quarter horses and my Circle Y Flex2 saddle with a WIDE tree fits them well. If my memory serves me correctly, I think the bar angle is about 100 degrees.

Martin also makes some nice wide saddles but you are going to pay a pretty penny for those. 

Meleta Brown also has some nice Freedom saddles that fit wider horses, and she does have loaner saddles you can try on ahead of time. Super nice lady too. The Freedom Saddle by Meleta Brown | Just another WordPress site


Here's a few resources to give you an idea of how to fit a Western saddle. Do you have anyone helping you?

THE SADDLE

Factors That Affect Tree Fit


----------



## felis (Jan 12, 2014)

thank you very much beau159
the links are fantastic! 
unfortunately there is no one to help me. there are hardly any western saddles in irleand  I decided to buy a german saddle fromt he company deuber. they have 4 sizes and No. 3 should fit. It is a risk of course but if it does not fit that pony I stll have one more or I will sell it on


----------



## Storyhorse02 (May 31, 2015)

I got a Tough 1 Westren Saddle two years ago. The saddle fits well on my lesson horse very well. I'm very happy with the Tough 1 Westren Saddle 

Western Tack


----------

